# Dadant screws me again



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Being new beek this year - have placed a few orders with the various companies.

Twice this year placed orders wtih Dadant, twice times they backorded the important item on the order and shipped out the minor stuff I really did not need. OH yea - they still charged the cost of the backorderd item and shipping - even though they did not ship.

Last time I called and complained and they refunded my money to let me buy the product somewhere else - but still charged me shipping for the item - even though they never shipped it.

I know others have had great luck with Dadant - but for me going to only use them as a last resort.


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

I am a new beek and bought all of my initial supplies from them. I needed a few more supers and they shipped them, @ 25$, and I live 100 miles away. He quoted me on the phone 15$ shipping, I called them back and complained and they said they don't make anything on shipping and it's actual cost, which I know isn't true. Should've drove there.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not trying to be rude, just first off they should not have taken my order when out of stock, and then an email would have been nice as opposed to just short shipping, and then having to pay for items I have not received as well as the shipping on those items -

Well what can I say - I'm in the shipping business for a living - if I did that to my customers - they would fire me.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you email your order in? Every time I have done that with Dadant something gets messed up. If I call or fax an order to my local one. I never have a problem.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Maybe you should ask about their policy on back ordered goods. If you didn't want them to take an order for something out of stock, say so. If they mischarged for shipping, speak up. Bee businesses are highly seasonal. They sit on their thumbs for 6 months waiting on orders from us beekeepers while we sit in front of the fire and dream of spring. Then in the spring everyone orders at once. Should they keep twice the staff all winter and raise their prices to cover it? Or maybe they should double up the stock and carry the cost all winter? These are specialty seasonal businesses that do a pretty good job of serving our needs. Lighten up, speak up, order early.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I buy from Dadant in Florida all the time, 2.5 hour drive. I ALWAYS call first to confirm they are in stock on most of the items I want or at least the important or heavy items too expensive to ship. Very pleased with Dadant in FL. Mistakes are made and even in the age of computers and technology things get screwed up. Call them I am sure they will address and fix your problems.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Listen to Derek... My e-mail orders never go the same as my called in stuff. I deal with the Fresno branch but they are alot better on the phone or in person. Give them a second chance, I have yet to have a problem that wasn't made right.:thumbsup:


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

pokerman11 said:


> Twice this year placed orders wtih Dadant, twice times they backorded the important item on the order and shipped out the minor stuff I really did not need.
> 
> I know others have had great luck with Dadant - but for me going to only use them as a last resort.


Fool me once shame on you (Dadant), fool me twice Shame on polerman11.:doh:


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

I only buy frames from Dadant. I like their thicker tabs. Everything else I make or get it from Walter T


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

I called and told them they overcharged me for shipping, and thats when he said they only charge actual costs, nothing more. I know it didn't cost $25 to ship a single super box, frames, and foundation, in a single box 100 miles. Not a big deal, just kind of disappointing when quotes one thing on the phone and the bill is different. 

On another note I pulled a super off today of my first year hive, (yep I'm a proud beek) hoping the golden rod here in Michigan will fill up #3 that's on top now before it gets cold! Yahoo.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

congrats on the first super of honey. May it be the first of many.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a guy buy 3 new honey super from them and it cost him $56 to ship them to him here in NW Ohio. 
I buy and sell a lot of equipment and the shipping is always the deal killer.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Talking with some others - doing phone orders or using the local locations of dadant seems to be just fine. It is the internet orders / web site to watch out for.

Hey congrats on the first super of honey.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not their lawyer and this has been a tough year for supplies. Seems like a whole lot of new beeks in the community. I usually drive to my nearest Dadant and still run into problems with no inventory. It is still a family owned business and the Dadant boys are running it. A personal letter, email or phone call may be useful. I'm sure they want to have a satisfied customer base. I believe one of the sons was at the Dadnt table at HAS this year. I agree, it can be darned frustrating.

Richard


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

pokerman11 said:


> Talking with some others - doing phone orders or using the local locations of dadant seems to be just fine. It is the internet orders / web site to watch out for.


Not necessarily. The problems I had with them were phone in orders to the local location. inch:


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

can't say they mess up orders on me but had other supply houses charge more for shipping then my order. I buy large numbers of frames. when shipping is more then product that hurts.
Don


----------

